
Pin-protected USB 2FA token with self-destruct and plausible deniability - rodgolpe
http://crp.to/ok
======
rodgolpe
Kickstarter goal reached in 2.5 days! I know, "only" $10K. This thing has
merit AND cool open source tech.

